# MUMBAI | Indiabulls Sky Forest | 220m x 2 | 52 fl x 2 | T/O



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

even if it's not 300, it'll be still a great addition to Mumbai skyline


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

It has 80 floors and a crown. While it is possible that it could be below 300m I really doubt it.


----------



## hardcore gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

as long as it stands out it will be a great addition to mumbai skyline


----------



## cavalier (Jul 13, 2010)

The projects of Mumbai are amazing, the city is changing fast.


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

X posting from Mumbai Forums









*Copyright : Coolguyz*


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

a new skyscrapercity!


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I love it, my home town is finally booming, great to see so many important developments in the financial, cultural capital of India. Lets hope in this booming new, modern India we don't forget the poor and make sure they can also partake in modern India and not get left behind.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> Lets hope in this booming new, modern India we don't forget the poor and make sure they can also partake in modern India and not get left behind.


troll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Troll? Why because I said lets not forget the poor? lol


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Copyright Coolguyz*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

i really love those construction pictures.. seeing how the structures works

very nice


----------



## Eastern37 (Nov 12, 2009)

Delete*


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice UC photos, thanks for the effort guys.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> Troll? Why because I said lets not forget the poor? lol


no.. because you are out of your mind and didn't even think that this being built by a private sector corporate and poor will be taken by the Govt. and not the corporate :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

damn still no height leaked...


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

As of Mar 2011
















*@Copyright lemoncat1*


----------



## b3ta (Feb 16, 2006)

80 fl + 60fl. Skyforest towers base is at ground level in the foreground.

The smaller 65 fl 'Sky' is in the backgorund already 8 risen stories off the ground in the back.

*by Herbert Wright*


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

Copyright coolguyz


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow the area is booming with construction!


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

New update.. X posting from INdia forum..


Coolguyz said:


> 4th one is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charles54 (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like this monster is ready to take off


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup.....and Mumbai will produce many more monster....just hold on for next 5 years.....and world will be in awe of this city....With all modern transportation and number of supertalls , sea links etc etc....just wait n watch and see India grow...


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

i really like this project.


----------



## kurtIrving (May 21, 2011)

Go Forward Mumbai!!!


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Cross posting from Mumbai subforum
July 6th 2011



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great progress....


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ 
Who are you kidding!?! If it were any slower it would be on-hold! It looks like there has been very little progress in the past few months. I am disapointed with the recent progress.


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

This is what the forumer who took photos told/replied for my same question.
Now they are concentrating on 65 floor sky building which is about 50m above GL



Coolguyz said:


> I guess they have shortage of workers. They concentrate on one project at a time. Now all workers are on IB Sky project. They keep changing their work pattern between the three project.


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by Coolguyz







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

A much larger rendering:


deekshith said:


> Lager render from indiabulls last year's analyst presentation



Aug update:


Coolguyz said:


> All the rods painted black now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Copyrights @ savz



Savz said:


> *Indiabulls Sky Forest Update "09-09-2011"*
> [email protected]


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh My Good Fantastick Design Great Mumbai I Hop To See Mumbai One Of The Leadings Cities In The World!!!!!!!!


----------



## o2cando (Sep 13, 2008)

almost no progress since months, very very slow unfortunately, I hope this isn't on hold


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

sixsigma1978 said:


>


Good design.


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

Indiabulls obtained environmental clearance for sky Forest and sky Suites:

http://ec.maharashtra.gov.in/files/SEIAA_MoM_43.pdf

Clearance now up to 170m, additional 100m at civil aviation discretion.


----------



## Fwesa (Jan 5, 2010)

Great addition to Mumbai


----------



## sic! (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like this mumbai supertall project went on hold too. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112781


----------



## charles54 (Apr 24, 2010)

^^ hopefully it wont end up like India tower


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup, it's on hold for now because apparently the developers want to finish the IB Sky first which is right next to this and then proceed with this project. Maybe the company is lacking funds to finish multiple buildings at the same time but the the sky forest will be completed sometime within the next 2 years or so I would say.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

India101 said:


> ^That's not even a supertall, it's just under 300m.


done.


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

I looks like Sky Suites got required approval for construction to begin, as per the news below. Any updates on Sky Forest/Sky??



Glad One said:


> http://epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Scripting/ArticleWin.asp?From=Search&Source=Find&Key=MMIR/2012/08/04/10/Ar01002%2Exml&CollName=MMIR_DAILY_2009&DOCID=377910&Keyword=%28%3Cmany%3E%3Cstem%3Epublic%3Cand%3E%3Cmany%3E%3Cstem%3Eparking%29&skin=MIRRORNEW&AppName=1&PageLabel=10%20&ViewMode=HTML
> 
> 
> Multi-level parking lots get state go-ahead
> ...


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

*The news below means 4(upper)+1(ground)+2(Basement) levels are allowed at present for public parking projects, as per new policy. So Indiabulls Sky Forest probably has seven public parking floors as per new policy.
*

******************
*

*Extra public parking can fetch FSI benefits: HC*

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/extra-public-parking-can-fetch-fsi-benefits-hc/972478/0

Express news service : Tue Jul 10 2012, 04:09 hrs
​

In a ruling that could set a precedent in cases related to public parking in the city, the Bombay High Court on Monday ruled in favour of a developer who proposes to construct as many as 14 floors for public parking and thereby gain FSI benefits. 
Kohinoor CTS Infrastructure Company had moved the court after the Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation (BMC) issued a stop-work notice to the project, located near the Shiv Sena Bhawan at Shivaji Park. The BMC gave the notice citing the present policy on public parking, which restricts it to four upper floors, in addition to the ground floor and two basement floors. The company proposes to construct 18 residential floors above the parking area. Earlier, the civic body had a policy of granting extra FSI to builders who constructed extra floors for public parking. Under this policy, the company got its plan sanctioned by the BMC in February 2006. 
The Union Ministry of Environment and Forests (MoEF) also later gave its go-ahead to the project on August 22, 2006. 
However, after the change in policy last year, the BMC issued a showcause notice to the developer. 
During the hearing, E P Bharucha, senior counsel for the BMC candidly admitted, “We learnt by trial and error... we did not foresee that on account of this policy, builders would construct so many floors as public parking.” 
However, arguing for the petitioner, Virendra Tulzapurkar pointed out that he was entitled to gain the FSI benefits as per the former policy, and that he has already completed a substantial portion of construction on the project. 
Upholding the petitioner’s contentions, the Bench of Justices D Y Chandrachud and R D Dhanuka said, “One thing is clear - what the petitioner did was not illegal when he began the work. He might have exploited a loophole, but it was not against the law.”The judges also held that the developer was entitled to protection as he had completed a significant portion of the project and spent a large amount of money on it.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

went to visit the site yesterday after i spotted crane movement. good news is that both cranes were operational and looks like the site is being prepared for restart. the plastic on the concrete pumps had also been removed and a few workers were painting the concrete bars with black coating.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sky Forest out of the Woods !*

work now in full swing, so we can change it back to in progress. three cranes, two concrete pumps and the level has risen in places to above 10 meters above plinth.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update!



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Captain Iso
> 
> Jan 2.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*What will it be*

Saw from the photos of the neighbour "sky" site that the new design does no longer have a large building, like forest was intended, but a low retail center ? can someone advise please ?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

X-posting recent update on Sky Forest, as of February 6th.
Thanks Coolguyz; construction has resumed:



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*Retain instead*

Sorry - heading should read "Retail Instead of Residences ? 

Went to see the site again this morning and indeed it looks like the structure may not be a residential building after all but a retail project (see also renders in "sky thread". the floor do not seem to have the usual double or triple height entry hall, yet instead one can clearly see a "shops" lay out structures coming up. Or are these car parking bays for the public parking ? Any one for confirmation ? Perhaps residences on top then ? Any views or news ?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The northern and southern cores of Indiabulls Sky Forest (February 21, 2013); it's gonna be awesome! 
:banana:

Thanks for the photos, Indians_Unite!




IndiansUnite said:


> on Feb 21 via MPE:
> 
> southern core:
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Photo update as of March 2nd, 2013; courtesy Coolguyz:



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Aerial view from One IBC:



> The IB Sky Suites is using two of the Potains cranes, IB Sky Forest is using four Potains and IB Sky is using two Potains.
> 
> The cranes spend around 50 percent of their time handling steel reinforcement, 40 percent lifting the concrete formwork and 10 percent placing concrete by bucket. Loads range between two and 2.5 tonnes.





IndiansUnite said:


> View from One IBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting March 27th photo-update; courtesy Coolguyz:



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*On sale*

The sale campaign has started yesterday. Pricing 25000 "all in", exclusive club and parking (20L each). 80:20 scheme. 4 years completion. All are duplexes. size vary from 2800 to just over 4000 sqft salable (load 160%). No renders as usual. See also Times Of India ads.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

sold out in about a week and bookings now closed. price was too low !


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

bayvee said:


> sold out in about a week and bookings now closed. price was too low !


Hi Bayvee,

Have they sold out what ever apartments they opened for initial selling or completely sold out everything (I think in total they had about 250 apartments)?? 

I guess they might have opened only one tower for booking or only the lower floors first??? 

In any case the info is very interesting....:banana::banana: Hope they also start rapid construction....


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

bulletproofmonk said:


> Hi Bayvee,
> 
> Have they sold out what ever apartments they opened for initial selling or completely sold out everything (I think in total they had about 250 apartments)??
> 
> ...


I did nit see the floor details yet studied the apartments layout, all duplexes. Nowhere was there mention of either a single or a two towers being on the market. Perhaps indeed they just sold out one. Also saw they pushed for selling the gold city phase 1 last week for 4500 rs all in, today phase 2 was launched at 6500 so could be the same for forest.


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

bayvee said:


> I did nit see the floor details yet studied the apartments layout, all duplexes. Nowhere was there mention of either a single or a two towers being on the market. Perhaps indeed they just sold out one. Also saw they pushed for selling the gold city phase 1 last week for 4500 rs all in, today phase 2 was launched at 6500 so could be the same for forest.


Slightly off topic:

It looks like they are actively pursing clearances for Golf City additional phase approval --

Look at item -8:
http://ec.maharashtra.gov.in/files/Agenda_12_SEAC-II.pdf
Detailed Item--8:

http://ec.maharashtra.gov.in/files/SEAC2_MoM_12.pdf

Item-28:
http://ec.maharashtra.gov.in/files/Agenda_SEIAA_60.pdf

:banana:


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

pic by Coolguyz


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

photo update by Coolguyz-



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*sorry*



pranaams said:


> hi bavee sir - can you post the render of the Sky Forest pls? thank you


Sorry, i have only seen it but could not master a copy.


----------



## bulletproofmonk (Jan 18, 2012)

bayvee said:


> Sorry, i have only seen it but could not master a copy.


Indiabulls seems to behave so in almost all their projects. It looks like they want to reduce as much chance for a litigation from a customer as possible.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

bayvee said:


> Sorry, i have only seen it but could not master a copy.


By chance I saw a similar render as what I had seen in the recent pictures of sky, so please go back a few photos and you will discover the drawing.


----------



## bayvee (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sky Forest rising. End Jan 2014*










Best wishes
BayVee


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Updates! -
*



Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting May 19th update



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright junaid2611


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Updates! -*



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright pratikkarla





Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Cross posting update



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

project might end up 2x220m. the facade fits to what is rising and the building next to it confirms it is this project, the architects also calls it by its name, but another member on the mumbai forum stated, this is the design for another project.



jinka sreekanth said:


> Render from ADA architects
> 
> 
> 
> ...




July 2017



KB335ci2 said:


>


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

yikes.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hudson11 said:


> yikes.


Hope it will look better once finished....


----------



## Towering_Goals (Feb 7, 2020)

Fresh coat of paint on these lower 3 levels, done within the last 10 days. The top levels were supposedly painted a while back. View from home.


----------

